# LOSS OF POWER



## jr67 (Aug 13, 2018)

HELLO I AM NEW AND LOOKING FOR SOME HELP. I HAVE A 2011 VERSA 1.8L
THIS WEEKEND WHILE I WAS DRIVING. THE VEHICLE DIE AND THE CLUSTER LIT UP 
ONCE I CAME TO A STOP AND PUT THE VEHICLE INTO PARK. I WAS ABLE TO START THE VEHILCE AGAIN.
IS THERE A STARTING POINT WHERE I CAN LOOK INTO FIXING THIS ISSUE?
ANY HELP IS MUCH APPRECIATED AND WELCOME

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE


----------

